
Uber Is Sued by Woman Who Was Raped by One of Its Drivers in India - tareqak
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/15/technology/uber-india-rape-lawsuit.html?_r=0
======
tareqak
Bloomberg article on the same topic:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-15/uber-
sued...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-15/uber-sued-by-
india-rape-victim-over-alleged-privacy-violation)

